# New here. First canon.



## wodan23 (Nov 7, 2013)

So just picked up the new canon sl1 and bought a 40mm f/2.8. I used to be decently heavy into it but had a Nikon kit (d700) I went with the sl1 for price, size, to try something new and honestly couldn't be happier with the image quality. First day with it: 

















Last two are at ISO 6400 which really impressed me.


----------



## LarryLomona (Nov 7, 2013)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 7, 2013)

Welcome. I really like the picture of the cat.


----------



## Wouter (Dec 9, 2013)

Welcome......Super photography and I like it....Keep it up!!!!1


----------



## goodguy (Dec 9, 2013)

So you went from full frame and downgraded to crop sensor camera.
I dont get it, if you really wanted a small powerful tool why not go mirrorless ?
Sony has today the A7 full frame mirrorless camera, Fuji has few very capable mirrorless cameras


----------

